# GLC - Fresh Prince of Cwmbran



## Ranbay (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 17, 2011)

class clart


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 21, 2011)

Rhys pops in to see my sister at voice magazine from time to time and he give her a cd with alot of glc lyrics accapella like for cutting up and sampling and all that shit.

so there

only issue i got with these lads is the tend to use the same punchlines/lyrics quite alot the parody wears off like but they still kickin...fair play to 'em.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 21, 2011)

So GLC is just these two members now?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2011)

no
but they are the most prolific


----------



## teqniq (Sep 21, 2011)

Ace


----------



## METH LAB (Sep 21, 2011)

Eggsy and rhys init adam hussian fucked off to do his own thing and im not that sure that it worked out as he planned...coz i aint heard fuck all from him lataly. glc has loads of 'members' alot of them never do any of the music though they just 'members' coz they live in newport and wanna be a part of the parody etc..

first 2 albums = funny as fuck, third was ok, its all abit samey now...same joke every time like but i couldant do it so fair play to them anyway.

when i say i couldant do it i could write aswell as them but i couldant MC to save my life.


----------

